# "LETTUCE" hang out



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

my weirdos like lettuce, whenever I make my salads for the week Bindi begs for the stems....when I am done I have lettuce all over the house cause she destroys them then comes back for more. Keeps her busy while I am in the kitchen. Lately Kemo who never wants the lettuce is getting on the bandwagon. I thought if I gave her the stem *end* instead she may stay busy longer....it worked. Here are some pics


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

bindi


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: thats to funny!!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

LOL! I don't think I've ever seen THAT before. Too cute!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

They really are a couple of weirdos. :lol: Lily will grab a piece of lettuce out of my salad (I let her smell everything before I eat it) but only to lick off the blue cheese dressing.

Lettuce has to be good for them, right? And a good way to use up the tough outer leaves. Or do they demand the hearts of romaine? :lol: :lol:

Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## cocoasmama (Apr 30, 2005)

I love it. I shall try Cocoa and lettuce.
Jennie
Cocoasmama


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

lol my 2 love lettuce too but they just shread it all up - I haver discovered aswell that they lovw water melon :lol: 

vic Kemo and Bindi are beautiful :wave:


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey, at least if they are going to be weirdos..they're cute ones :lol:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

haha - great pics, Vic - Bindi looks so cute in the last pic in her basket


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

oooh i think i will try deano will lettice!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

What a couple of cute weirdos!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

" waste not..want not " LOL They look so intent on devouring it all ....so cute !


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That is too cute! Do they actually eat any of it, or just have a good time shredding it all up? LOL


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

chimom said:


> That is too cute! Do they actually eat any of it, or just have a good time shredding it all up? LOL


 yes they eat it and shred... :roll: 

Rach they arent fussy about what "leaves" they get LOL --lily isnt dumb she gets the "good stuff" huh?


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

hehe mine like lettuce too  certainly iceberg salad :wink: 

great pics !!

kisses nat


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is so funny! I'm going to try that with my boys. Buster loves broccoli stems.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

LOL...lettuce...that is so funny!

I tried to give Gizmo a carrot the other day and he hid it under the table...never ate it...he just put it there... :dontknow:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Well at least they're eating healthy lol


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw! have you given them other veggies?


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

luv4mygirls said:


> aw! have you given them other veggies?


 oh yeah zucchini, grn beans, carrots, peppers, cucumbers, fruit etc etc they are pretty good with most of it


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

That is too funny. :lol: They are really cute.


I can keep Trixie busy for an hour by giving her a couple old shirts: she goes on "search and destroy mission" for the tags!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

That is hilarious. I know Auggie would shred it all over the place. I'll have to try lettuce for him He loves green beans and carrots :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

That is so cute! You've got some healthy chis there! Sadie doesn't eat any fruits or vegetables. What a spoiled girl!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Great pics! Kemo and Binda are so cute!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Too cute!


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

cute, cute, cute!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Victoria That is funny they like lettuce...


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, dogs are omnivores - my ginger cat Charlie eats lettuce & other vegies too, but cats are sposed to be carnivores! 

We call him chef Charlie because he loves being in the kitchen while we're cooking, and he'll eat almost anything - corn on the cob is one of his favourites! Here's his pic!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

KB mamma said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > aw! have you given them other veggies?
> ...



my neighbors used to have okra growing and sometimes some of it would start to hang onto our side of the fence, well my pit used to jump up and steal the okra's and eat them raw :? my neighbor fouind out and she started to train a few parts of the plants to grow over so he can have his veggies lol.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awww great pics!! Never ever thought to give lettuce!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

lol that's so funny!!! Cooper hates lettuce :roll:


----------



## 8batch (Mar 11, 2005)

*lettuce*

My babies luv lettuce/vegtables along with fruit, specially fruit. I still am checking with Vet as to any bad people food, like grapes which happens to be their most favorite but dangerous. I know some people who say their pets eat what they do and are vegetarians but I would not want their pet to have an accident in my house, pewwwww. :shock:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

those are too funny. Marcus likes lettuce but only a bite or two.


----------

